# ENT or Endocrinologist?



## gentlebreeze (Nov 14, 2011)

I have just been told I should have a Thyroidectomy. I have a nodule that is slowly growing and have been on Synthroid for over a decade. I go to an ENT but I keep noticing that many go to an endocrinologist.

Any advice on whether I'm going to the right doctor?:confused0003:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Assuming you like your ENT and have a good relationship, I see no reason to change. You can certainly consult with an endocrinologist for a second opinion if you'd like before the surgery...but (assuming surgery is the correct option) unless they are specifically a surgical endocrinologist, they would likely send you back to the ENT for the actual procedure.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gentlebreeze said:


> I have just been told I should have a Thyroidectomy. I have a nodule that is slowly growing and have been on Synthroid for over a decade. I go to an ENT but I keep noticing that many go to an endocrinologist.
> 
> Any advice on whether I'm going to the right doctor?:confused0003:


Welcome to the board!!!

If you are going to have surgery, ENT is usually the best option. Have they done FNA (fine needle aspiration) on the nodule?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree...Endo if you want/need a second opinion, ENT for the surgery.


----------

